#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  drive-inn the ShowBrothers

## dj-inkognito

hallo beste mede forumers,

zal hierbij mijn showtje ook eens posten.

wij zijn een vader en zoon met beide een enorme muziek verslaving,
mijn pa heeft jaren dienst gedaan als licht/geluidsman/roady bij DE NEW FOUR ( bij de wat oudere hier zeker wel bekend ) en nadat hun 4 jaar geleden gestopt zijn, is het hier en daar toch wel aardig blijven kriebelen bij hem.

nu ben ik altijd zelf al een beetje met muziek bezig geweest en draaide zelf op schoolfeesten en in kleine discotheken, tot mijn pa mij erop wees dat ik zelf wat op moest gaan zetten omdat hij het zelf toch ook wel mooi vond om toch weer mee te gaan etc je kent het allemaal wel.

zodoende is dit eruit gekomen: Drive inn show TheShowbrothers,
nu vragen jullie je af, waarom showbrothers?
omdat we allebij zo gek als een deur zijn en meestal als duo op de buhne staan en Incognito achter de tafels (bluesbrothers achtig iets) hij is dik en ik dun.

geluid:

2x phonic impresion 18sb subs 1600watt 
2x phonic impresion 215plus 1400watt
2x phonic ask 15 800watt

versterking:

behringer ep2000 ( top )
behringer ep3000 ( mid ) alle 3 in rollcase
behringer ep4000 ( sub )

overig:

2x Sennheiser e835's draadloze microfoons
1x akg draadloze headset
1x sennheiser pxc 450 hoofdtelefoon
1x sennheiser hd 205 hoofdtelefoon ( reserve )
1x allen&heath zed 12-fx mengpaneel
1x behringer 1222 fx mengpaneel ( reserve ) 
1x citronic dubbele cd speler
1x laptop hp met: bpm pro - virtual dj pro version - tracktor pro
3x westerdigital 1000gig extern hardeschijf VOL LEGAAL
10.000+ originele cd's ( me pa is extreme verzamelaar )
2500+ lp's/singles 
2x backdrops 3x6meter
all bekabeling

licht:

2x rookmachine 1100w
16x par 56
2x T-bar + statieven 
2x prolite truss 2 meter + windups
1x stealth laser 30 mw
2x roboscan 812 
2x 2 Icolor 4
1x showtec moonflower
1x chauvet multicolordmx
2x 1500w stroboscoop
4x blacklight 120cm
4x led tubes multicolor 2x 120cm + 2x 80cm
1x eurolight lc2412 + dimmerpacks etc 
cable cases
en zal nog een hoop dingen vergeten zijn zoals effect apparatuur en crossovers etc etc, zal als ik meer tijd heb daar eens een lijstje van maken:

hieronder wat foto's van een eindavond van de kaartvereniging hier in de buurt meer foto's zullen spoedig volgen.

hier maar een kleine set neer gezet 2x phonic 215+tops en wat licht er was ook een zanger bij.
















respons positief/negatief welkom, negatief zal positief iets mee gedaan worden :Smile: 

Mvg
Rick,

iemand nog tips omtrendt mijn website? wat er wel op zetten en wat niet etc? www.dj-inkognito.nl

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

welkom op het forum!
en zo zie je maar weer hoe het vaak begint hé! Gewoon doordat paps al voorliefde heeft.
Showtje ziet er op zich leuk uit alleen denk ik wel dat je toppen wat te laag staan zo rechtstreeks op de 215 subjes.

Op je website zag ik overgens een ander dj meubel wat wel wat mooier is dan waar je op deze foto's achter staat.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> welkom op het forum!
> en zo zie je maar weer hoe het vaak begint hé! Gewoon doordat paps al voorliefde heeft.
> Showtje ziet er op zich leuk uit alleen denk ik wel dat je toppen wat te laag staan zo rechtstreeks op de 215 subjes.
> 
> Op je website zag ik overgens een ander dj meubel wat wel wat mooier is dan waar je op deze foto's achter staat.



hey bedankt voor het warme welkom,

tjah zo rol je nog eens ergens in idd.

wat je ziet op de website klopt idd, dit is ook een meubel dat ik gebruik bij de grotere shows even als de rest van het geluid en licht, dit was op een eind avond voor een kaartclub hier in de buurt allemaal 55+ dan ga ik er niet zoon druk meubel  neerzetten uiteraard.

over de toppen op die dubbel 15"  te laag? die staan hoger dan mij. en ik ben 1m80?  + dat ze daar ook nog beide eens 35cm hoger staan op het podium, normaal staan er nog 2 18 inch subs onder dan staan ze in mijn ogen zelfs al te hoog, meestal worden ze dan ook gevlogen in de truss boven de booth, maar goed zoals ik zij response is welkom en ik zal er ook zeker iets mee doen :Smile: 

rick

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

oke, het leek ook alleen zo, maar je toppen mogen zijn geheel echt boven jou hoofd staan. Dan bereik je namelijk het beste resultaat.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> oke, het leek ook alleen zo, maar je toppen mogen zijn geheel echt boven jou hoofd staan. Dan bereik je namelijk het beste resultaat.



dat doen ze op dit moment niet:$ het is nu zo dat speaker hoogte gelijk is aan oog hoogte ongeveer,  als ze op de subs staan is het wel boven hoofdhoogte

wat stel je voor? alsnog tussenpaaltjes dan? daar zou ik dan in de 215's tophat gaten voor in moeten maken..

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

het is hoe hoger hoe verder je ook komt, echter moet je wel met je spreiding naar beneden rekening houden.
Ik zou niet denken aan een tussenpaal maar eerder aan een kist onder je subs ofzo. als je nou 2 flightcases hebt met bijv kabels die je gewoon kan tippen dan kun je daarop verder bouwen en haal je de hoogte wel...

----------


## TomDr

Welk ander meubel bedoel je? Dat witte meubel met die black-lights ertussen, wat op je website staat?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Welk ander meubel bedoel je? Dat witte meubel met die black-lights ertussen, wat op je website staat?



deze: 

alleen is hij op de foto te zien in de uitgebreidere variant, deze huren wij in bij grotere shows.

----------


## TomDr

Vreemd.. Meubel komt mij toch verdacht bekend voor..!

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Vreemd.. Meubel komt mij toch verdacht bekend voor..!



 zou kunnen, zijn meer van dit soort meubels in omloop. 

deze huren wij in via starverhuur.. google - led disco meubel. kan de link hier niet op het forum posten vind J&H niet zo netjes denk ik.
ze hebben voor zover ik weet hiervan een ombouw set in het wit, en een complete set+ apparatuur in het zwart,

----------


## dj-inkognito

vandaag nieuwd backdrop besteld voor de kleine show.

dit is de nieuwe:



en zo was hij eerst, ( kleine show ) aub niets over de lichtbrug dit is niet de goedkope wegwerp ding met plastic koppelingen, deze is van binnenuit voorzien van extra pijp en alle plastic koppelingen zijn van alu, en ja hij hangt iets door, dit komt niet door het gewicht hij hangt ook zo als er niets in hangt,

----------


## mhsounds

Probeer hem ook voor die andere statiefpoot te zetten ;-)

Ben benieuwd hoe de nieuwe backdrop erbij gaat hangen.

Ik zou de oude backdrop wel bewaren voor wat rustigere klusjes, bijvoorbeeld voor een bruiloft is hij erg druk.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Probeer hem ook voor die andere statiefpoot te zetten ;-)
> 
> Ben benieuwd hoe de nieuwe backdrop erbij gaat hangen.
> 
> Ik zou de oude backdrop wel bewaren voor wat rustigere klusjes, bijvoorbeeld voor een bruiloft is hij erg druk.



 
thnx voor reactie,

ik had het zo ff snel in de achtertuin opgeknalt voor een fototje, normaal zit de backdrop vast aan het statief en strak,

voor de meeste bruiloften die wij doen gaat dit setje niet mee, maar hebben we windups met truss in een wat rustigere style met afgewerkte tule langs de windups etc, heb de 16e een bruiloft staan zal dan eens kijken voor wat mooiere foto's etc.

zal deze backdrop zeker bewaren die is namelijk ook pas 2 maanden oud ofzo, en kan hem altijd omgekeerd gebruiken dan is hij gewoon zwart.

krijg de nieuwe als het goed is maandag of dinsdag binnen ben zelf ook benieuwd

----------


## dj-inkognito

helaas vandaag nog geen spandoek binnen gehad :Confused:  hopelijk komt die nog voor het weekend.

wel hebben we vandaag eens flink geshopt voor wat leuke effecten.

2 stuks fire fx dmx 
hieronder een foto van de demo die we terplaatse kregen.


en ook hebben we hier nog een groene 800mw laser meegenomen,
heb hier helaas nog geen foto van maar die komt snel.

reacties zijn meer dan welkom.

----------


## djsandman

> helaas vandaag nog geen spandoek binnen gehad hopelijk komt die nog voor het weekend.
> 
> wel hebben we vandaag eens flink geshopt voor wat leuke effecten.
> 
> 2 stuks fire fx dmx 
> hieronder een foto van de demo die we terplaatse kregen.
> 
> 
> en ook hebben we hier nog een groene 800mw laser meegenomen,
> ...



Fire FX? Wat voor doeleinden ga je die gebruiken? We zitten in het drive-in show topic, maar dat lijkt me niet echt geschikt; pyrotechniek op een bruiloft. Laser is leuk maar waarom zo veel mw?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Fire FX? Wat voor doeleinden ga je die gebruiken? We zitten in het drive-in show topic, maar dat lijkt me niet echt geschikt; pyrotechniek op een bruiloft. Laser is leuk maar waarom zo veel mw?



 
wij doen niet alleen normale drive-in.... wij doen ook acts tussendoor en dat is soms nogal spannend etc dan is dit gewoon super gaaf bij omkomst etc. voor die prijs zeker al.  de laser kon ik voor heel weinig erbij krijgen omdat het een show model was en deze kon zoveel dat ik meteen verkocht was btw de meeste fullcolor laser of rgb zijn al boven de 1,5w per kleur. zolang ze niet in het publiek schijnen is een sterkere laser alleen maar mooier voor het effect.

inmiddels is vandaag ook het spandoek voor op de nieuwe backdrop binnen gekomen:

----------


## vasco

Mooi en net doekje.





> wel hebben we vandaag eens flink geshopt voor wat leuke effecten.
> 
> 2 stuks fire fx dmx 
> hieronder een foto van de demo die we terplaatse kregen.



Heb je gedacht aan wat er allemaal bij komt kijken voordat je dit überhaupt in mag zetten?
Heeft de leverancier je er natuurlijk wel bij verteld neem ik aan?

Lees ook eens dit...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Mooi en net doekje.
> 
> Heb je gedacht aan wat er allemaal bij komt kijken voordat je dit überhaupt in mag zetten?
> Heeft de leverancier je er natuurlijk wel bij verteld neem ik aan?
> 
> Lees ook eens dit...



ja we weten wat er wel en niet bij komt kijken. loop pas 40 jaar mee in het wereldje.

zoals gezegt binnen word het zowieso NIET gebruikt ivm veiligheids redenen.

buiten mag/kan dit zonder problemen toegepast worden daar deze geen gebruik maken van een zogenoemde waak vlam 

werk hiernaast fulltime op het gemeente huis dus omtrend vergunningen e.d ben ik ook op de hoogte,

thnx voor je reactie omtrend de backdrop

----------


## vasco

> ja we weten wat er wel en niet bij komt kijken. loop pas 40 jaar mee in het wereldje.



Heel goed. Zeg het omdat ik niet aan jou naam kan zien hoe lang jij al meedraait in deze wereld namelijk en je moet ze de kost geven al die het willen gebruiken en het niet weten.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Heel goed. Zeg het omdat ik niet aan jou naam kan zien hoe lang jij al meedraait in deze wereld namelijk en je moet ze de kost geven al die het willen gebruiken en het niet weten.



mm excuus, zie net dat ik het niet vermeld heb bij onze begin post. staat alleen dat ik al jaren mee draai :Stick Out Tongue: 

maja lopen dus al aardig wat jaartjes mee men pa al zeker 40 jaar en ik zelf nu zoon jaar of 8

----------


## dj-inkognito

gister weer wat foto's kunnen maken. een feestje voor zoon 150 man.
materiaal lijstje:

*geluid:
2x phonic impression 215 fullrange*
*1x crown ma3600vz
1x a&h zed14
1x lexicon*
*1x muziek laptop ( vdj/bpm/tracktor )
1x numark mixtrack pro*
*1x dubbele cd speler denon

licht:

2x 4bar par 56 
2x led par 56
1x chauvet effect led
1x triple derby led*
*1x stroboscoop 1500w
1x showtec scanner 
1x laser groen
2x ledpin spot
2x led strip 80 cm multicolor
2x led strip 100 cm multicolor
1x rookmachine 1000w*



reacties zijn welkom

----------


## dj-inkognito

hier ook nog even een fototje zodat jullie weten hoe wij nou werkelijk op de buhne staan( en achter de draaitafels ) 


ps: foto is gemaakt in de achtertuin voor een indruk...

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ook wel, the blues brothers  :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

weer iemand die hetzelfde taalgrapje toepast?

Drive inN?

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...starten-2.html

Gr, @lex

----------


## dj-inkognito

> ook wel, the blues brothers



als je idd de openings post leest staat dat er in..
alleen zijn wij de nederlandse versie zeg maar, xd

----------


## dj-inkognito

> weer iemand die hetzelfde taalgrapje toepast?
> 
> Drive inN?
> 
> http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/dri...starten-2.html
> 
> Gr, @lex



ey beunhaas, kun je ook een keer normaal reageren in een post? ipv elke keer dit achterlijke gezijk over dat ene NNNNNNNN TJE!?
heb je in dit topic nou pas 4x gezegt en steeds word je bericht verwijderd,

snap je punt niet helemaal.

*MusicXtra*  Bekijk profiel 
 View Forum Posts 
 Privébericht 
 Visit Homepage 
  GeregistreerdFeb 2006Locatie1Berichten4.483
**Misschien handig om eerst een soort van bedrijfsplan te schrijven, dan heb je inzichtelijk wat de ambities precies zijn en welk kapitaal er nodig is.
Nu komt het wat impulsief over om, na één keer gedraaid te hebben, gelijk te roepen dat je een *drive-inn show* wilt beginnen. 




ga je druk maken om andere dingen

----------


## @lex

Mijn punt is dat een hoop van je toekomstige potentiële klanten wel weten hoe je het schrijft en je dus een erg domme indruk maakt. Gevolg zou kunnen zijn dat als iemand een drive in show zoekt van een bepaald niveau, je achter het net vist omdat je:
a. niet wordt gevonden,
b. niet wordt gekozen omdat je er niet een erg intelligente indruk mee geeft als je niet weet hoe je de naam van je eigen bedrijfstak spelt.

@lex

PS was pas tweede keer dat ik er melding van maak, het is danook voortgekomen uit reacties op de vraag of het aan de spellingcorrectie zou kunnen liggen...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Mijn punt is dat een hoop van je toekomstige potentiële klanten wel weten hoe je het schrijft en je dus een erg domme indruk maakt. Gevolg zou kunnen zijn dat als iemand een drive in show zoekt van een bepaald niveau, je achter het net vist omdat je:
> a. niet wordt gevonden,
> b. niet wordt gekozen omdat je er niet een erg intelligente indruk mee geeft als je niet weet hoe je de naam van je eigen bedrijfstak spelt.
> 
> @lex
> 
> PS was pas tweede keer dat ik er melding van maak, het is danook voortgekomen uit reacties op de vraag of het aan de spellingcorrectie zou kunnen liggen...



of we nu wel of niet worden gevondenN omdat ALLEEN hier op het forum drive-inN staat "wat niet aagepast kan worden" dat is een zorg die ik niet heb,

we zitten tot juni 2012 al volledig volgeboekt dus we worden blijkbaar echt wel gevonden, in joun ogen een domme indruk, in mijn ogen een klein typfoutje in de begin post :Wink: 

hou volgend commentaar aub voor je en start een topic waar je deze discussie verder in voert ipv iemand zijn drive-innnnn pagina te verne*ken

----------


## renevanh

> we zitten tot juni 2012 al volledig volgeboekt dus we worden blijkbaar echt wel gevonden, in joun ogen een domme indruk, in mijn ogen een klein typfoutje in de begin post
> 
> hou volgend commentaar aub voor je en start een topic waar je deze discussie verder in voert ipv iemand zijn drive-innnnn pagina te verne*ken



Tsja, als opbouwend commentaar - ook aangaande de communicatie naar je klanten - niet gewenst is, waarom open je dan een topic... :S

Ik zal maar niks zeggen over het voorkomen van drive-inN op je site en de gruwelijke fouten (zowel code als layout) die hierin zitten wanneer het in een recentere (en betere) browser dan IE6 bekeken wordt (FF7.0.1 bijvoorbeeld, of Chrome), je zit toch al tot juni 2012 volgeboekt, dus dat maakt ook niks uit. :S

----------


## dj-inkognito

nou die gruwlijke fouten mag je me dan best wel vertellen,
die site heb ik zelf in elkaar gezet en ik ben ook geen *** en heb ook zeker geen studie informatica/webdesign gedaan.
dus wat dat betreft,

enige wat ik te horen krijg is dat de site er perfect en netjes uit ziet, ( en dat ziet hij hier ook ) dus ik kan die fouten die jij zegt zelf niet zien, dus stel het zeer op prijs mij dit te laten weten.

----------


## djsandman

Wat gaat het er toch aardig aan toe de laatste tijd op dit forum, eerst in mijn topic, nu hier weer.. 
Zal wel met het weer te maken hebben?

----------


## laserguy

> enige wat ik te horen krijg is dat de site er perfect en netjes uit  ziet, ( en dat ziet hij hier ook ) dus ik kan die fouten die jij zegt  zelf niet zien, dus stel het zeer op prijs mij dit te laten weten.



Helaas durven kennissen, vrienden en supporters meestal nooit kritiek geven omdat zij nogal verblind zijn door trots en of fangevoelens. Ook hier helpt politieke correctheid niemand vooruit. Als ik jouw site zie met de vele schrijffouten en een layout die op het einde van de eerste pagina al spaak loopt, moet ik toch constateren dat het allesbehalve perfect en netjes is.

----------


## tha_dj

`Zo ook maar ff reageren !!!

Maar site werkt PRIMA !!! tekst fouten, tja....heb iedereen last van met wijzigingen van spelling, niet schokkend.

Layout en looks van de site vindt ik PERSOONLIJK te hip hop en NIET zakelijk, maar ach....ieder heeft zijn eigen STIJL.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Helaas durven kennissen, vrienden en supporters meestal nooit kritiek geven omdat zij nogal verblind zijn door trots en of fangevoelens. Ook hier helpt politieke correctheid niemand vooruit. Als ik jouw site zie met de vele schrijffouten en een layout die op het einde van de eerste pagina al spaak loopt, moet ik toch constateren dat het allesbehalve perfect en netjes is.



ook van mijn klanten hoor ik dat de website de doorslag geeft tot sommige boekingen, spelfouten? waar.....
en de layout loopt spaak op de eerste pagina? ik heb hier nergens last van dus zou je een printscreen kunnen maken?
dan weet ik ook waar ik aan toe ben en kan ik het desnoods aanpassen, dan helpen we elkaar nog eens zo kom ik ookgeen stap verder

----------


## dj-inkognito

> `Zo ook maar ff reageren !!!
> 
> Maar site werkt PRIMA !!! tekst fouten, tja....heb iedereen last van met wijzigingen van spelling, niet schokkend.
> 
> Layout en looks van de site vindt ik PERSOONLIJK te hip hop en NIET zakelijk, maar ach....ieder heeft zijn eigen STIJL.



waar kan het dan in hemels naam aan liggen dat hij het bij jou en mij normaal doet en bij anderen niet?
spelfouten zou niet moeten kunnen alles is door spellingscontrole e.d gehaalt.
de layout ben ik het deels met je eens,

komt omdat ik voorheen zonder drive-in draaide op locatie en toen klopte het wel aardig, ik ben nu idd nog aan het zoeken en neuzen naar een wat zakelijker layout voor de site..

----------


## djspeakertje

Heb door al het gezeur maar eens ff gekeken op de website:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/phot...eat=directlink

Dit is wat ik te zien krijg, Windows 7, (bijna) nieuwste Chrome. (gewoon een printscreen waar ik ff snel de onzin uit heb geknipt)


Daan

----------


## dj-inkognito

bedankt daan,

heel apart, zo heb ik het nog nergens gezien,

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/site2o.png/ 

zo hoort hij dus te wezen... iemand een idee hoe het kan dat het op bepaalde computers zo word weergegeven?

----------


## laserguy

Ik krijg hetzelfde beeld als Daan, Windows XP, FireFox 4.

----------


## renevanh

> iemand een idee hoe het kan dat het op bepaalde computers zo word weergegeven?



Het probleem zit in de verschillende browsers die de CSS anders interpreteren.
Haal je HTML en CSS door de validator van W3c, dan zit je in de meeste gevallen (IE6 of lager uitgezonderd) goed.

Daarnaast maak je wat 'elementaire' fouten. Je divje met de laatste tekst staat absoluut ten opzichte van de bovenrand gedefinieerd.
Voeg je een regel of plaatje toe aan de content div, dan wordt die langer maar blijft je onderste tekst op dezelfde positie. 
Sommige IE versies vergeven je dat, maar dat wat djspeakertje laat zien is wat er gebeurd in browsers die de HTML en CSS standaarden wel goed implementeren. Dat doet IE9 trouwens ook redelijk (en ook daar gaat het mis).

Verder nog wel wat rare dingen die ik zo 1,2,3 zie. Bijvoorbeeld een onload op een img (die je niet afsluit)??! Dat kan niet.

Concrete tips: gebruikt container divs, gebruik floating divs en gebruik overflow.
Een externe stylesheet maakt het onderhoud overigens 30x makkelijker, gewoon even doen.

----------


## DJordy

Heb er hier ook last van op nieuwste chrome en nieuwste firefox. Wel mooie site :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Verder nog wel wat rare dingen die ik zo 1,2,3 zie. Bijvoorbeeld een onload op een img (die je niet afsluit)??! Dat kan niet.
> 
> Concrete tips: gebruikt container divs, gebruik floating divs en gebruik overflow.
> Een externe stylesheet maakt het onderhoud overigens 30x makkelijker, gewoon even doen.



zoals ik al zij, ik ben geen webdesigner, snap er dan ook de ballen van wat je hier boven allemaal neerzet:$

wtf is een onload op een img? plaatje snap ik xD 

maybey you can help me?( uiteraardt tegen een vergoeding )

----------


## renevanh

> maybey you can help me?



Uiteraard, stuur maar een mailtje.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Uiteraard, stuur maar een mailtje.



je hebt pb!

nu maar weer ontopic dan,

----------


## dj-inkognito

dit weekend eindelijk eens tijd gehad om een fototje te schieten,
boswandelingparty georganiseerdt door jawel. boswandeling zelf.
was zoon 200 man in een cafe restaurant.
hieronder een fototje

----------


## dj-inkognito

net een extra shure draadloze sm58 aangeschaft...
en van middag een mooie grote flightcase voor alle losse lampen  b115 h130 d60 complete voorkant afneem baar 

zal morgen wat fototjes schieten van deze nieuwe aanwinsten

----------


## dj-inkognito

vandaag 2 nieuwe windup statieven aangeschaft, leuke aanbieding bij men dealer. 50 euro p/s ( waren gekocht maar bevielen niet door andere koper. slechts 1x gebruikt  ) 


ook ga ik morgen een nieuwe flightcase ophalen als nieuw kant en klaar drive in meubel. ( h130 b200 d60 ) als hij er morgen is komen er fotos ook van de anderen kist

----------


## dj-inkognito

omdat we met de eerder gepostte sm58 vermoedelijk zijn genaait met een chinese kopie.

heb ik vandaag maar 2 nieuwe shure sm 58 px2 met px4 ontvangers gekocht.
foto van de flightcases laten helaas nog even op zich wachten door het beroerde weer.
ben inmiddels ook al bezig geweest met het inbouwen van de apparatuur 
ga hier morgen mee verder en zal dan ook wat fotos schieten

Rick

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

Hallo,

Jammer dat de foto van je show zo klein is, maar wat ik zo zie is dat je toppen wel eens stuk hoger mogen.
En ik had de statieven weggelaten en de parren in de truss gehangen, zou er wat strakker uit zien denk ik.

Ik zou wel graag willen weten hoe die wind-up's heten? (zelf ook aan het kijken voor zulke statiefjes  :Smile:  )

M.v.g. Robin S.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Hallo,
> 
> Jammer dat de foto van je show zo klein is, maar wat ik zo zie is dat je toppen wel eens stuk hoger mogen.
> En ik had de statieven weggelaten en de parren in de truss gehangen, zou er wat strakker uit zien denk ik.
> 
> Ik zou wel graag willen weten hoe die wind-up's heten? (zelf ook aan het kijken voor zulke statiefjes  )
> 
> M.v.g. Robin S.




Hallo Robin.

als je de foto groter wilt zien stuur maar even een pb, dan stuur ik hem je in het groot.( niet zo mooi op het forum he ) 
als jij me verteld hoe ik op een makkelijke manier deze toppen hoger kan krijgen zonder 2 extra subs mee te nemen( of fligtcases ) ben ik je zeer dankbaar,
je zet deze fullrange kasten namelijk niet zomaar even op een statiefje. ten eerste omdat ze geen statief adaptor hebben en ten 2e om hun gewicht.
de parren op statief waren puur om artiest uit te lichten iets wat niet zo mooi gaat als je ze in de trussknupt, ook had het er niet bij opgepast omdat de truss al volhing maar goed dat terzijde:P

volgens mij waren de windups van ADJ weet niet waar je woont ergens maar er staan nog 2 van deze te koop hier in de showroom voor samen 100 euro. koopje dus.

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

hallo,

Tja als extra subs geen optie is word het idd ingewikkeld.

Ja dat 2e punt is ook begrijpelijk :P.

Ooh dat klinkt heel interessant, en bij waar kan ik daarvoor terecht?  :Big Grin:  (woon zelf in Zevenaar)

M.v.g. Robin

----------


## dj-inkognito

hallo,

ik heb wel extra subs,
maar die gebruik ik niet bij elk feest. in deze opstelling draai ik immers maar tot 175 personen hierboven neem ik extra subs mee.
punt hiervan is dat ik in deze opstelling de bus nog mee kan nemen, en bij extra subs past het niet meer in de bus en moet er ook een aanhanger achter dus als het niet nodig is neem ik ze liever niet mee zeg maar haha.

zevenaar, dat is niet zo ver.
is bij een dealer in apeldoorn is zoon 30 minuutjes rijden vanaf jou stuur me maar even een PB als je meer info wilt ik ken de jongens goed dus kan ze ook achteruit laten zetten voor je.
------------

ben vandaag weer bezig geweest met de nieuwe grote flightcase!
weer wat dingetjes erop en eraan gemaakt.
morgen een optreden hier op de voetbal vereniging waar ik even mooie fotos kan schieten van het geheel.

----------


## hardstyle

@tcnr jow Robin, ik weet nog wel een adresje korter bij huis met flinke kortingen. Ik spreek je dinsdag toch op school voor licht en geluid. (heb je btw mijn mail gekregen, zo ja, reageer er even op. Laat Niels ook even reageren)

----------


## SPS

> als jij me verteld hoe ik op een makkelijke manier deze toppen hoger kan krijgen zonder 2 extra subs mee te nemen( of fligtcases ) ben ik je zeer dankbaar,



Voor dit soort dingen heb ik twee "prakken" gemaakt van 15mm goedkoop multiplx die netjes over de subjes heenvallen (top of front gezien, afhankelijk wat je wilt en vervoert). Zo'n 30cm hoog gemaakt. Gaan als hoedje over de sub bij transport, en dienen als verhoginkje met sub erop!
Werkt perfect en kost nauwelijks ruimte cq opbouwtijd.

Paul

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Je kunt ook gewoon een tussenpaal gaan gebruiken en een flens in je top gaan maken?

----------


## dj-inkognito

zou inderdaad kunnen overwegen om ook een adaptor in de dubbel 15 kasten te maken.
ben nu bezig met de fotos op de pc zetten dus zal zo wat posten

----------


## djspeakertje

> Voor dit soort dingen heb ik twee "prakken" gemaakt van 15mm goedkoop multiplx die netjes over de subjes heenvallen (top of front gezien, afhankelijk wat je wilt en vervoert). Zo'n 30cm hoog gemaakt. Gaan als hoedje over de sub bij transport, en dienen als verhoginkje met sub erop!
> Werkt perfect en kost nauwelijks ruimte cq opbouwtijd.
> 
> Paul



Bedoel je dat de subs op de verhoging staan? Waarom niet een verhoging tussen sub en top? 45 kilo sub en 45 kilo top op een stukje goedkoop multiplex zonder profielen oid, zou ik persoonlijk niet zo prettig vinden (als iemand op je sub klimt ligt de hele zooi een halve meter lager).
En een adapter in een dubbel 15" kast maken om de vervolgens op een paaltje te zetten lijkt me niet zo'n geweldig idee (dingen wegen al snel een kilo of 50...), en het wordt er ook niet mooier op.

In dit soort situaties zie ik toch vaak flightcases de oplossing zijn, of een stukkie leeg hout ertussen, of gewoon een sub met een kleine top (1 woofer), en een paaltje ertussen.


Daan

----------


## dj-inkognito

dat stukje multiplex onder de hele stapel zou ik idd ook voor geen meter vetrouwen,

@daan,

die statief adaptor zie ik zelf ook niet zo erg zitten inderdaad door het gewicht van de dubbel 15.
de normale 15" topjes zijn al in bestelling bij mijn dealer, ik stuur nu in deze configuratie de subs aan via het ingebouwde filter op een aparte versterker, en de dubbel 15 kasten stuur ik nu fullrange aan." wil de hele stapel strax aan gaan sturen via een externe crossover dus als sub/mid/top, wachten is dus nog even op de levering van mijn dealer voor de 15"topjes.

dan kan ik ook verschillende configuraties maken. ook heb ik nog 2, 18 inch subs in de garage voor de wat jeugdirige feesten zodat ik sub/sub/top kan stacken.
maar zoals eerder gemeld heb ik hierbij ook ander vervoer nodig wat iets ongemakkelijker rijdt.

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

> maar zoals eerder gemeld heb ik hierbij ook ander vervoer nodig wat iets ongemakkelijker rijdt.



Een trekker+platte wagen??

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Een trekker+platte wagen??



thnx voor je nutteloze post.
zoals al eerder in het topic gezegt, moet er dan een aanhanger achter de bus wat dus de reistijden verlengt en dat is soms best onhandig.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> dat stukje multiplex onder de hele stapel zou ik idd ook voor geen meter vetrouwen.



Wat is een flightcase? nog dunner (10mm) multiplex plus wat hoeklijntjes? (In de meeste gevallen)
Een stevig gelijmd 15mm multiplex (liefst ingefreesd) met lijm en schroeven is echt wel heel sterk! Bovenin de hoeken kun je makkelijk nog wat balkjes kwijt voor extra stevigheid. Het rammelt in ieder geval niet zo als een flightcase!

Nee wat Paul doet heb ik al meer gezien en werkt echt handig. Als je het slim doet dan zorg je dat de onderkant niet vlak is maar op de hoeken wat uitsteekt, vooral op niet egale vloeren zorgt dit ervoor dat het niet zo wiebelt. 

Vooral ook ideaal om eronder te leggen zodat op wilde feesten er minder bier in je subs komt, en het kan ook helpen om dreunen op slechte vloeren te verminderen.

----------


## Rolandino

Wat ook een optie is een versterker inbouwen in de kist tussen sub en top.

Wordt tegenwoordig ook veel gedaan.

versterker gebruik je aktief  ( een kanaal voor sub en een voor de top )

Je gebruikt minder speakerkabel.

----------


## dj-inkognito

@ dj antoon,

idd, en een flightcase zou ik er zelf dus ook niet onderzetten.

@Rolandino,

ik snap heel goed wat je bedoeld, maar daarmee kom ik alsnog ruimte te kort in de bus. daar kan gewoon niet een extra "kist" in.
dan was het probleem van te lage toppen namelijk makkelijk op te lossen door altijd 2 extra subs mee te nemen.
ik hoop dat de bestelde 15" toppen snel binnen komen dan is het probleem ook opgelost namelijk want die kunnen nog wel mee in de bus die zijn niet zo groot.


zoals beloofd ook de fotos van de nieuwe flightcases voor het licht en het kant klare meubel.

case 130/130/55 ( licht case ) voorkant is volledig afneembaar en binnenzijde is voorzien van verschillende vakken waar ik alle lichteffecten in kwijt kan

en het nieuwe meubel met ingebouwde apparatuur. en aan de rechterkant naast de nieuwe case ons taperackje


en het hele zaakje vanaf de voorkant nog een keer.



Rick

----------


## SPS

> Wat is een flightcase? nog dunner (10mm) multiplex plus wat hoeklijntjes? (In de meeste gevallen)
> Een stevig gelijmd 15mm multiplex (liefst ingefreesd) met lijm en schroeven is echt wel heel sterk! Bovenin de hoeken kun je makkelijk nog wat balkjes kwijt voor extra stevigheid. Het rammelt in ieder geval niet zo als een flightcase!
> 
> Nee wat Paul doet heb ik al meer gezien en werkt echt handig. Als je het slim doet dan zorg je dat de onderkant niet vlak is maar op de hoeken wat uitsteekt, vooral op niet egale vloeren zorgt dit ervoor dat het niet zo wiebelt. 
> 
> Vooral ook ideaal om eronder te leggen zodat op wilde feesten er minder bier in je subs komt, en het kan ook helpen om dreunen op slechte vloeren te verminderen.



Kijk, jij snapt hem! Inderdaad de onderkant alleen de laatste 10cm op de hoeken laten staan en de rest 1cm terugliggend!
De "prak"steekt dus maar ca 20 mm uit aan alle kanten, en zal dus "klimmen" niet echt makkelijker maken.
Enne een dubbel15 top van 45kg op een paaltje??? Over onveilig gesproken. En "klimt" lekkerder.

Nee, met 15mm multi kun je heel stevige prakken maken hoor! Uiteraard met de deksel OP de zijkanten en niet ertussen (voor de domoren onder ons)

Maar ja zie maar zou ik zeggen.....

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Kijk, jij snapt hem!



Die grijze haren komen ergens vandaan.  :Wink:

----------


## Dj Bjornnie

Zie ik daar nou drinken onder in de middelste flightcase?

Gevaarlijk dicht langs een van de stekkerdozen :S

----------


## Mark Vriens

Zoals je kunt zien is het een afgesloten flesje, kan dus weinig mee mis gaan

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Zie ik daar nou drinken onder in de middelste flightcase?
> 
> Gevaarlijk dicht langs een van de stekkerdozen :S



heb je goed gezien! :Smile: 
maar als je net zo goed hebt gekeken zie je dat het een dicht extran flesje is, al zou je hem op de kop in die stekkerdoos leggen gebeurt er dus nog niets mee,
drinken wat open is zet ik niet in de flightcase wees niet bang xD ben zuinig op men spulletjes

----------


## Rolandino

Op zich niet erg nee maar wat dicht neergezet kan worden word in de bedrijvigheid ook makkelijk gebruikt om even je glas of open flesje neer te zetten. Hoewel ik het een raar plek vindt om daar juist je drank neer te zetten.

Die moet immers wel in handbereik zijn ....... of je moet lange armen hebben !

----------


## dj-inkognito

haha je hebt gelijk,
alleen was dat een "extra" flesje. stond nog een 2e open flesje op een ander plek waar ik uit dronk lol.

nog meer tips of op of aanmerkingen? xD

----------


## dj-inkognito

nog even een fototje van de 2 nieuwe shure's

----------


## dj-inkognito

ook nog wat pics van een 12/5 jarig bruiloftje woensdag voor ongeveer 200 personen ( meer een receptie achtig iets dan echt een bruiloft )
op of aanmerkingen zijn meer dan welkom!

----------


## dj-inkognito

Tijdje vergeten wat te posten, en te updaten dus bij deze.

Zaterdag op het bevrijdingsfestival in wageningen gestaan op de markt.
hieronder wat fotos waarbij er nog wel wat dingen weggewerkt moesten worden ed.






Geluid.

6x LEM pegasus 118 subs
4x LEM pegasus 212 tops

2x JBL 218 subs
2x JBL tops

2x dj monitor
LICHT:

Truss ombouw meubel
3x widow flash strobo's
2x MH ADJ350
1x chauvet 6 spot
4x led par 56 short
8x par 56 long 
2x chauvet colorwash
1x scanner
1x color laser laserworld
2x rookmachine verticaal
1x rookmachine normaal.

en zal nog wel wat kleine dingen zijn vergeten vrees ik


Truss ombouw hebben we deze week nieuw gekocht, ( PROLITE ) 2x c19 T stuk 2x c20 4 weg hoek 4x 1meter 4x 50cm 2x 30 cm

----------


## renevanh

Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik bijzonder weinig begrijp van de PA opstelling... wat is hier het idee achter?

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik bijzonder weinig begrijp van de PA opstelling... wat is hier het idee achter?



Hallo Rene,

Geluid heb ik zelf niet opgesteld en zou je het idee hierachter dus ook niet kunnen vertellen.
Wat ik wel kan zeggen is dat het wellicht te maken had met reflecties ed, omdat het een grandioos klote plein was en wij precies in de hoek van een kerk stonden en aan alle kanten muren etc uitstaken.

de JBL set werd gebruikt als sidefill voor naast/achter het podium.
de LEM set is volgens mij zo opgesteld omdat voor/onder het podium niet mocht i.v.m beklimming etc en omdat het nogal een erg diep plein was.
hoe zou jij het opgesteld hebben? 

Rick

----------


## renevanh

Subs had ik bij voorkeur toch onder het podium gehad, maar het is niet helemaal duidelijk of dat uberhaupt kan in dit geval. Mogelijk is de oplossing die hier gekozen is de beste voor deze locatie qua sub.
Wat ik vooral niet begrijp is dat de sidefill VOOR de PA (of in ieder geval niet in lijn met de PA) staat. Dat geeft een hele vieze fase-ellende in het gebied waar PA en sidefill elkaar overlappen. Naast de PA (en dus naast het podium) was mijn keuze geweest.

Ook de topjes die achter de PA op statief staan... wat is daar het idee van?
Als DJ monitor begrijp ik het, maar dan moeten ze niet naar het publiek gedraaid zijn...

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Subs had ik bij voorkeur toch onder het podium gehad, maar het is niet helemaal duidelijk of dat uberhaupt kan in dit geval. Mogelijk is de oplossing die hier gekozen is de beste voor deze locatie qua sub.
> Wat ik vooral niet begrijp is dat de sidefill VOOR de PA (of in ieder geval niet in lijn met de PA) staat. Dat geeft een hele vieze fase-ellende in het gebied waar PA en sidefill elkaar overlappen. Naast de PA (en dus naast het podium) was mijn keuze geweest.
> 
> Ook de topjes die achter de PA op statief staan... wat is daar het idee van?
> Als DJ monitor begrijp ik het, maar dan moeten ze niet naar het publiek gedraaid zijn...




Rene,

beetje een verkeerde indruk vrees ik!
topjes staan namelijk niet op een los statief maar via een adaptor in de sub eronder beetje een vertekend beeld op de foto.
dj monitoren had ik vast zitten op de hoek van de truss die zie je niet.

subs konden idd onmogelijk onder het podium dat pastte niet en ervoor was zoals vermeld niet mogelijk ivm beklimming,

waarom de sidefill schuin voor de PA stond en niet ernaast is omdat daar de doorgaande weg was voor eventuele hulptroepen.
de hele zaak is wel uitgemeten voor zover ik weet ter plaatse en gedelayed.

Rick

----------


## renevanh

> beetje een verkeerde indruk vrees ik!
> topjes staan namelijk niet op een los statief maar via een adaptor in de sub eronder beetje een vertekend beeld op de foto.



Ah...

Foto vertekend wel erg, maar dat verklaard een heleboel!  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Ah...
> 
> Foto vertekend wel erg, maar dat verklaard een heleboel!




Bij deze!

----------


## dj-inkognito

afgelopen zaterdag maar weer eens wat fotos gemaakt,

Cafe twins in groenlo 


tijdens de sound&light check dus zodoende geen volk.

op of aanmerkingen zijn altijd welkom.

----------


## dj-inkognito

en nog even een kort filmpje gefilmt met mijn telefoon dus erg donker,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOzcEPghjiA

----------


## knorrepot

> afgelopen zaterdag maar weer eens wat fotos gemaakt,
> 
> Cafe twins in groenlo 
> 
> 
> tijdens de sound&light check dus zodoende geen volk.
> 
> op of aanmerkingen zijn altijd welkom.



Is het wel druk geweest dan? Ik heb der weinig van gehoord.. Ik stond zelf op de markt.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Is het wel druk geweest dan? Ik heb der weinig van gehoord.. Ik stond zelf op de markt.



Viel idd vies tegen denk zoon 35 man op het drukste punt.
Eigenaar had het niet zo lekker gepland en totaal geen promo.
Ken de omgeving daar verder.niet kom daar niet uit de buurt namelijk.

Rick

----------


## DMiXed

Wat ik er van kan zien op de foto en het filmpje heb je een leuke opstelling qua licht, wat ik dan wel weer jammer vind, en dat zie je nu HEEL veel met allemaal dat LEDspul, dat alles stand-alone draait (naar mijn idee) en dus maar op eigen houtje wat flikkert. 

Met een beetje moeite heb je een strakke en gecontrolleerde lichtshow, ook al is het maar met een ledpar controllertje voor 4 afzonderlijke parretjes. Dat laat een verzorgde indruk achter en zo kun je ook mooi op de muziek inspelen. 
Licht is een sfeerbepalende factor bij een drive-in, misschien wel bijna even belangrijk als de muziek, dat wordt vaak onderschat! 
Wat je nu al snel gaat krijgen als al je parretjes op stand-alone in muziek mode staan is dat je altijd een kermis krijgt, of je nu een dikke house plaat draait (waar dat kan) of een langzame ballet (waar dat niet uit ziet). 
Ik weet niet of je nu gebruik maakt van een controller, maar schaf er eventueel een aan en ga eens een middagje op je gemak een aantal chases en scenes programmeren die er goed uit zien en waar je iets mee kan, daar heb je nog lange tijd profijt van!  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

> Wat ik er van kan zien op de foto en het filmpje heb je een leuke opstelling qua licht, wat ik dan wel weer jammer vind, en dat zie je nu HEEL veel met allemaal dat LEDspul, dat alles stand-alone draait (naar mijn idee) en dus maar op eigen houtje wat flikkert. 
> 
> Met een beetje moeite heb je een strakke en gecontrolleerde lichtshow, ook al is het maar met een ledpar controllertje voor 4 afzonderlijke parretjes. Dat laat een verzorgde indruk achter en zo kun je ook mooi op de muziek inspelen. 
> Licht is een sfeerbepalende factor bij een drive-in, misschien wel bijna even belangrijk als de muziek, dat wordt vaak onderschat! 
> Wat je nu al snel gaat krijgen als al je parretjes op stand-alone in muziek mode staan is dat je altijd een kermis krijgt, of je nu een dikke house plaat draait (waar dat kan) of een langzame ballet (waar dat niet uit ziet). 
> Ik weet niet of je nu gebruik maakt van een controller, maar schaf er eventueel een aan en ga eens een middagje op je gemak een aantal chases en scenes programmeren die er goed uit zien en waar je iets mee kan, daar heb je nog lange tijd profijt van!




ik werk zeker wel met een controller, alleen ben ik wat dat betreft een erge leek idd met het programmeren ervan, schijnt heel erg simpel te zijn alleen ik snap er de ballen van als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel,

ook heb ik idd een tweetal NIET DMX scanners die jammer genoeg niks anders kunnen dan stand alone draaien.

het is nu zo dat mijn parren op  kanaal 1,2,3,4,5,6 zitten een ander effect op 7,8,9,10,11,12 op 13,14,15,16 heb ik een analoge dimmerpack zitten voor de standalone effecten, en op de overige 8 zitten mijn lasers, ook met deze kan ik als ik weet hoe en wat ik het kan programmeren idd een super relaxde show neerzetten wat nu af en toe idd nog knap rommelig lijkt :Wink:  ik gebruik een showtec showmaster24 en een laptop met bv chamsys of freestyler etc is geen optie helaas.

Rick

----------


## DMiXed

Dan ga je inderdaad niet ver komen helaas, die LEDparretjes gebruiken misschien elk al 6 kanalen! Even goed inlezen in de handleidingen (ja het klinkt knullig, maar die dingen zijn er niet voor niets...) en dan kom je al een heel end verder! 

Misschien dan toch eens kijken voor een Showtec LEDcommander of Led Operator 4 oid? Dat is voor je parretjes al een hele vooruitgang. Kost niet heel erg veel maar dan kun je al vele kanten op, makkelijk te pogrammeren en te gebruiken, voor de rest van de avond geen omkijken meer na. Overweeg het eens! 

Een Scancommander zou ook een oplossing kunnen zijn, maar dan kan je maar 6 chases programmeren, dat is niet veel voor de hoeveelheid verschillende verlichting die jij gebruikt, je moet ook nog een beetje variatie in je show kunnen houden. (andere kleuren, volgordes, met/zonder strobo's etc...)

Sowieso dus eerst even inlezen in het DMX gebeuren, zo lastig is het allemaal niet(:

----------


## dj-inkognito

Het dmx protocol en de werking hier van weet ik allemaal.
punt is alleen dat ik mezelf eens tijd moet geven om er even voor te gaan zitten en de boel te gaan programmeren..

qua variaties is het idd zo dat ik nooit de zelfde lichtshow ophang, de ene keer gebruik ik maar 4 of 8 ledparren en een andere keer wel 16 of 24..
ook heb ik een erg ruime keuze aan overige licht effecten dus dat verschild ook per locatie..

rick

----------


## dj-inkognito

zojuist een nieuwe showmaster 48 opgehaalt netjes ion flighcase voor jawel!! 50 hele eurotjes. is hagel nieuw.

----------


## showband

dat is de ideale driver voor een setup met een PC en en dongle....
Veel schuifjes.


Doe jezelf een lol en leg een vocht/stofdoek in de case erbij. Deze faders doen het ok maar zijn wel kwetsbaarder dan van een a merk.

----------


## DMiXed

> dat is de ideale driver voor een setup met een PC en en dongle....
> Veel schuifjes.



Dat is inderdaad een leuke oplossing ja als dat goed werkt! Zou zoiets makkelijk te koppelen zijn aan Freestyler bijvoorbeeld? Heb 0 ervaring met MIDI, maar zou wel te overwegen zijn als het makkelijk en goed werkt!

----------


## renevanh

> Dat is inderdaad een leuke oplossing ja als dat goed werkt! Zou zoiets makkelijk te koppelen zijn aan Freestyler bijvoorbeeld? Heb 0 ervaring met MIDI, maar zou wel te overwegen zijn als het makkelijk en goed werkt!



Heeft niks met midi te maken maar met een DMX in op een dongle. Van Freestyler weet ik het niet, maar met Daslight werkt het prima!
We gebruiken hier een Elation Scenesetter 2448 om parren aan te sturen en o.a. dimmers en shutters van de MH's te triggeren in Daslight. Op die manier ben je 10x sneller dan met de muis.

----------


## DMiXed

ahzo, heb een Entecc DMX Pro dongle dus das of in of uit.. En zou dan liever scenes en buttons triggeren met de faders dan losse fixtures! Maar freestyler kan via midi worden aangestuurd en de showmaster heeft een midi in/out/thru dus daar zou een mogelijkheid moeten zitten niet?

----------


## djspeakertje

Maar dan zou je ook een willekeurige MIDI controller kunnen gebruiken (je moet zowiezo MIDI mappen, dus dan kan je ook doosjes als de Novation Launchpad gebruiken)

Edit: En dus ook doosjes waar ook faders op zitten. Wat je wel mist is de back-up mogelijkheid die de showmaster je geeft mocht de laptop er mee ophouden.


Daan

----------


## Hengelosedrummer

Zelf werk ik veel met DasLight in combinatie met een SGM Studio 12.
Bevalt heel prima doordat de scenes goed te triggeren zijn met de faders. 

Een ander voordeel is dat tijdens een toneelvoorstelling het licht alsnog handmatig geschoven kan worden. Reguliere dimmers doorgepatched op de SGM, registers van SGM gebruikt voor scenes van dimmers en dan al het intelligente licht via de PC.

Kortweg ideaal, en ik kan me voorstellen dat de Showmaster i.c.m. met dongle en PC goed werkt voor d'n drive-in

----------


## dj-inkognito

moet me dan toch maar eens gaan verdiepen in en het wel/niet/waarom dan toch maar een dongle aan te schaffen mischien.....
er is namelijk een 2e laptop beschikbaar hiervoor.

maar naar wat ik heb geinformeerd komt een beetje dongle al gauw op een 500euro?

----------


## DMiXed

neu hoor, Entecc DMX Pro wat ik heb is rond de 150 euro bij J&H. Werkt perfect met Freestyler!

----------

